# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  أكشن المكياج للصور..رائع جدا

## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جبت لكم اليوم أكشن المكياج للصور..

أكشن عجبني قلت أحطه هوون للفايدة.. :amuse: 

شوفوا عمل الاكشن على الصورة

(الصورة قبل الأكشن)


(الصورة بعد الأكشن)


[مميزات الأكشن]


1- مكياج لأي صورة تختارها.

2- عمل اطار للصورة باللون الأسود.

لتحميل الاكشن
هنا


منقوول 

تحيآتي

----------


## همس الصمت

اكشن حلو كتير
الله يعطيك العافية شبل على الطرح ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*مره قميل الأكشن عطى الصوره قمآل =d*

*ثآنكس شبل على الطرح ..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا شبووول ع الطرح 
الروعه
جاااري التحميل :)
لآعدمنا ابداعك

----------


## مضراوي

سؤال كيف يتم استخدام 
الاكشن ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ABU A7MED

تسلم أخوى شبول

روعة الاكشن 

يسلمو الايادى ويعطيك ألف عافية 

اخوى مضراوى 

تفضل شرح لاستخدام الاكشن



سلامو..~

----------


## ليلاس

أكشن رهيييييييييييييييب

تسلم أخووووي ع الطرح

لا خلا و  لا عدم

----------

